

Boston bombing: flood of digital evidence is a blessing and a curse - WestCoastJustin
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/tech/mobile/boston-bombing-evidence-search-verge/index.html

======
WestCoastJustin
This plays into HN's jbaudanza wanting to create a system to support this [1].

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5560247>

